# 2x2x2 BLD



## Raptor2.0 (Apr 17, 2008)

I want to start BLD cubing but dont wanna start on 3x3. 
is there a good site for learning 2x2x3 BLD methods? 

just for confirmation, the memorization time is included in the solve time? like its not like you get a certain time to memorize before the timer starts right?

Thanks


----------



## SajberPinGu (Apr 17, 2008)

Do 3x3x3 but start with only corners, its just like 2x2x2 ?
Old Pochmann is a good start if you know the y-perm and easy to learn/understand.

Memo included in solve time, yes.


----------



## Raptor2.0 (Apr 17, 2008)

oh ok so i should just look at 3x3x3 methods?
sweet thanks

mmm might just learn 3x3 seeing as i have to learn it to understand the 2x2 method lol


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 17, 2008)

2x2 is just 3x3 corners. You can just orient them and use a perm with setup.


----------

